# Favorite Firearm of all time.



## AlecBeach (Aug 5, 2018)

Was wondering what firearm you guys have a liking to. Even if you can't get your hands on one you gotta have a fav.
Mine personally is the 9x39 Subsonic VSS Vintorez/ AS VAL series.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 5, 2018)

I dont really hav a favourate for a rifle.  but i like the look at P226's (and the copact versions) and glocks. 

If i had to put a rifle as it stands its lee enfields.


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Aug 5, 2018)

For handguns the 1911 and Glock are my two favorites. One is so iconic, and the other is so robust. I can't think of better handguns. 
For rifles nothing beats a good old m4 style. I like the newer MK18 style best.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Aug 5, 2018)

There are many firearms that I am quite fond of, some that I own and some that I don't. However, my HK VP9 immediately came to mind. I heard an angelic chorus the first time I held it.


----------



## paulschoon (Aug 5, 2018)

Im currently looking into getting a Smith & Wesson M&P


----------



## APOModern (Aug 5, 2018)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> There are many firearms that I am quite fond of, some that I own and some that I don't. However, my HK VP9 immediately came to mind. I heard an angelic chorus the first time I held it.



lol, that's what it was like the first time I got to shoot a 1911. Those old guns are so amazing. For me, I'd say 1911 is my favorite in terms of looks and fun to shoot. For effectiveness, I hate to say it, but you can't beat a Glock...


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Aug 5, 2018)

APOModern said:


> lol, that's what it was like the first time I got to shoot a 1911. Those old guns are so amazing. For me, I'd say 1911 is my favorite in terms of looks and fun to shoot. For effectiveness, I hate to say it, but you can't beat a Glock...



Oh, but you can... with an HK VP9!

That being said, I share your fondness for a good 1911. One day, I'd love to own a Wilson Combat!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't have a favorite rifle - really never shot enough to have a favorite. With pistols, I'm with Max - I love the consistency and usability of the Glocks (let's put the 19 if you want a specific model), and I love the look and feel of a 1911, especially an officer's model - dark matte finish and rosewood grips, please.


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 7, 2018)

For handguns, it is the CZ P01.  I had one, which was dead reliable and accurate, and stupidly sold it so that I could buy an HK VP9.  After one range session, I sold the VP9 and bought another P01.  The ergos are so good that it sits perfectly in the hand without even trying.  It's a fantastic CCW gun, and one that I won't be selling this time around.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Aug 9, 2018)

I've often fantasized about a nice, stainless blackhawk.  Then there's the mini 14 in .243.  Ruger made a few but they were never offered.  As a kid, I was in love with the Berret M107-A1.  Now, my buddies Savage MSR 10 Hunter in .308 is impressive. My .62 cal Yager style flintlock is a beauty to behold and a joy to smoke out anyone shooting near me with; my near favorite.  All that said, I really would be tickled ping with a ruger precision in .308 or the early .243 version.


----------



## sam your (Aug 11, 2018)

the firearm that I have a liking to is the HK mp7. *slaps roof of HK mp7* "this baby can fit so much lovely coolness in it"


----------



## derekhann (Aug 11, 2018)

glock 17 is my favorite and is the gun that gives me sheer joy and happiness in my life


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Aug 11, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I don't have a favorite rifle - really never shot enough to have a favorite. With pistols, I'm with Max - I love the consistency and usability of the Glocks (let's put the 19 if you want a specific model), and I love the look and feel of a 1911, especially an officer's model - dark matte finish and rosewood grips, please.



oh, yeah, rosewood grips! The only thing I don't like about 1911's is that they hold so few shots, and that's why I'd never take it into combat. Love everything else about it though.
When I play airsoft I use a KWA 1911 or a Glock 17 (cause there weren't any 19's in stock) and I don't have a problem with my 1911 cause it holds a completely unrealistic amount of ammo (21, the same as my Elite Force Glock 17).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 11, 2018)

MaxtheNinja said:


> oh, yeah, rosewood grips! The only thing I don't like about 1911's is that they hold so few shots, and that's why I'd never take it into combat. Love everything else about it though.
> When I play airsoft I use a KWA 1911 or a Glock 17 (cause there weren't any 19's in stock) and I don't have a problem with my 1911 cause it holds a completely unrealistic amount of ammo (21, the same as my Elite Force Glock 17).


I just really like the look and feel of a single-stack. Of course, that does mean fewer rounds.


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 11, 2018)

Ruger Alaskan .454.  Can use 45 longs for normal use and .454 Casulls for big, serious threats.  Fast 
 deployment and use - just like Wing Chun.


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Aug 12, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I just really like the look and feel of a single-stack. Of course, that does mean fewer rounds.



Yeah, single stack feels slimmer in the hand, and makes it look sleeker, but I don't really mind sacrificing a little looks and sleek feeling for a double stack mag cause it gives me more ammo. That's why I love my airsoft 1911, it holds lots of rounds, but it's a 1911, and it's single stack!


----------



## AlecBeach (Aug 12, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I just really like the look and feel of a single-stack. Of course, that does mean fewer rounds.


When it comes to single stack my favorite is the TT-33 or PMm


----------



## AlecBeach (Aug 12, 2018)

MaxtheNinja said:


> Yeah, single stack feels slimmer in the hand, and makes it look sleeker, but I don't really mind sacrificing a little looks and sleek feeling for a double stack mag cause it gives me more ammo. That's why I love my airsoft 1911, it holds lots of rounds, but it's a 1911, and it's single stack!


Double stack will always beat single in terms of capacity. But in terms of reliability id imagine single is easier for the spring


----------

